# Which society????



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

As per title :- Which, if any, reptile.exotics society do you belong to?

Apologies if not all are listed here - there is only a limited amount of space for poll choices, there is, howvere, a "other" section - if you choose this, please post up and tell us which one


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Its a little confusing, as some are national, some local, some are remote membership some physical.

but interesting to see the results, cant seem to put more than one tho !


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

i have voted IHS, but i am still looking to join my local , but cant seem to find one that is within 30 miles though. I am going to meet Liz and Mark, to see how there reading rep club is going......so maybe.......: victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't know how to make it more than one   

Apologies - I have listed the most commonly knows societies according to threads here where they are mentioned an also according to good old google


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

What benefits does it give you to join one of theses???


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Um, think I answered this in the 'High Society' thread...have ticked 'Others' as I'm a member of my local society ARIA...and they have group membership of FBH amd I'm also a member of IRCF.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Ircf?*

Hi Y, 

IRCF?

Who are they please?

Yes, there are two threads like this running. One to ascertain of six/seven listed where the membership lies and my thread to see what societies we have missed. 

Thanks

Rory


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I belong to the British tarantula society


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Stubby said:


> Um, think I answered this in the 'High Society' thread...have ticked 'Others' as I'm a member of my local society ARIA...and they have group membership of FBH amd I'm also a member of IRCF.


 
aria member, im an ex aria member:lol2:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I wouldn't personally say just one as I am a member of the IHS, FBH and BHS and wouldn't go with only one.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi Y,
> 
> IRCF?
> 
> ...


Aha, that explains it...twas early and I'm easily confuseled in the hours of BC (Before Caffeine)
:lol2:

IRCF are the International Reptile Conservation Foundation. They seem to be mostly US based, but they do a great quarterly magazine that has articles on herp keeping as well as conservation, but its mostly a conservation based society.

Hope that helps 

International Reptile Conservation Foundation

PS: Hello ex ARIA member CaptainCavenman, lol *wave wave*


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I belong to the British tarantula society



Same here


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

What are the benefits of joining any of them ?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

vikki_john said:


> What are the benefits of joining any of them ?


Typically simply to support the society and their works and to receive the quarterly magazine/newsletter. Some societies such as the FBH and IHS also offer members only shows or reduced ticket prices and earlier entry to shows. The latter is why I joined the IHS.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to become a member of some societies


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The likes of PRAS and ESRAS are local societies where keepers of all levels meet say once a month for a chat. 

At esras, we normally have a speaker, either a guest or a member, we are able to bounce ideas around, get or give advice.

We also produce a number of public shows where we display a selection of animals and talk to the public about them, how to care for them, where they come from etc. 

Our ethos is conservation thru education. We try to dispel a lot of the myths surrounding reptiles.

Benefits are free coffee ! entrance to these events where we stage displays , access to a wealth of knowledge, guest speakers, affilliated membership to FBH and a christmas party !

There are loads of local societies, but not to sure if theres a firm uptodate directory anywhere.


----------

